# how much food for a 7 month old pup



## parakiss (Jun 5, 2012)

My little baby Perseus is only 7 months old, but lately I have been wondering if I've been feeding him too little or too much. When I took him to get his last puppy shots when he was 4 months old, they said he weighed 4 pounds. Not sure how much he weighs now, but I'm guessing not that much more because he looks the same. Anyone have any advice on how much he should be eating? I tried the Dog Food Calculator but on the Natural Balance bag it doesn't say how many calories per serving


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Look at the bag for the companies phone #. They will be able to tell you how many calories in a cup. Then go by what you have been feeding, and figure out how much you are feeding. If your pup is at a desirable weight, then keep that amount. More than you think is right, then decrease. I assume that the vet told you if his weight is OK.


----------

